# Any ex MPS out there



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

74 to 76 what a ride.


----------



## scucmd (May 28, 2006)

11 Bang Bang 87 through 94. Miss it sometimes.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

If USAF AP counts? 321 MSS GFAFB 74-81


----------



## Navy87Guy (Jun 4, 2006)

One of my buddies is a Navy Master-at-Arms. He's currently on a 1-yr IA over in Kuwait and he expects he'll be headed back to Iraq in the not-to-distant future.

Jim


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

*Before I received orders for flight school*

*I went to MP school at Ft Gordon, Ga...had to have a back-up plan if I washed out of flight. Had a bit of concern about winding up an 11 bush. :wink: *


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

95B, 1961 to 1971, discharged as a SSG E-6.

Fort Gordon, GA, Ft Hood, TX, RVN, Fort Monroe, VA, Fort Sheridan, IL, Fort Riley, KS, Munich, Germany, Fort Leonard Wood, MO, Fort Richardson, AK.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*oooooooh*

I went thru Army basic training at Ft lost in the woods, Misery , It might be an OK duty post but the time I spent there was "less than pleasant"


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> I went thru Army basic training at Ft lost in the woods, m
> Misery , It might be an OK duty post but the time I spent there was "less than pleasant"


Yeah, basic training in the armpit of the Ozarks (my apologies to any Missouri members) would definitely rate as one of life's less than pleasant experiences.

As a permanent party duty station, it was pretty good. I was post MP patrol supervisor. The company brass rarely bothered me, left me alone to do real police work (and there was lots of that on Fort Wood) and kept the military Mickey Mouse crap to a bare minimum.

The downside was 12 hour shifts.


----------

